
Taking Reactivity to the 3rd Dimension [video] - yogthos
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=myigRnZHhTw
======
yogthos
link tot he repository
[https://github.com/DougHamil/threeagent](https://github.com/DougHamil/threeagent)

